# Ruger Alaskan info please



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi guys, Im very close to pulling the trigger on a new redhawk alaskan 44mag...excuse the pun..:smt114 I wanted to know from some people who own or have shoot this little hand cannon what there thoughts and concerns are. I live in Montana and will be using this as a second resort to bear spray and good luck.. Okay but seriously any input and info would help my decision. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Bear2 (Nov 16, 2011)

I do not have a Ruger but I do carry a 629 Classic with 305 gr Buffalo Bore in bear territory.


----------



## 500Benz (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't have one, I've been eyeing them for quite sometime haven't pushed myself into one, they seem like magnificent guns

check out Armory channel review hes pretty knowledgable about them
RUGER SUPER REDHAWK ALASKAN!! - YouTube


----------



## dentkimterry (Mar 13, 2011)

I have had an Alaskan since September. It is a great well built weapon but I have real problems with accuracy. I'm sure it's me and I am getting better with it at 25 feet. Beyond that I can't hit much with it! I loaded up some milder loads and it is a pleasure to shoot. Even with full power loads it is less punishing than my 4" S&W 629. As long as the bear is within 25 feet I'll be fine......................................


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

dentkimterry said:


> I have had an Alaskan since September. It is a great well built weapon but I have real problems with accuracy. I'm sure it's me and I am getting better with it at 25 feet. Beyond that I can't hit much with it! I loaded up some milder loads and it is a pleasure to shoot. Even with full power loads it is less punishing than my 4" S&W 629. As long as the bear is within 25 feet I'll be fine......................................


Well shoot, I'm worried about accuracy as well. I don't wanna practice with the light stuff so i can get used to the hot stuff. but i agree..it looks like a finely built pistol.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

bronx79 said:


> . . . I wanted to know from some people who own or have shoot this little hand cannon what there thoughts and concerns are. . .


I don't have "any concerns". Other than the fact that factory ammo is expensive. VERY expensive. Good stuff is close to $2 a throw.
I bought mine used at a local gun store. In .454 Casull. Already Magna-Ported, and with a Trijicon front night sight. 
It was traded in on a .44 Magnum by a guy who moved here from Alaska. An actual "Alaskan". Who felt he didn't need that much go-power "here".

I already had guns in .45 Long Colt, so the .454 Casull was a natural since .454 is just a lengthened (and strengthened) .45 LC case.
In this 44 oz. gun, .45 LC is a real pussy-cat. And, I don't think full-power .454 Casull loads are really that big a deal. The gun's Hogue "Tamer" grips are a big plus.

It is my mountain wilderness hiking gun. In an OWB Galco leather holster with retention strap. J719 WC, DA0186. Works great. You need a "real strong belt".
With Win. Partition Gold 260 grain hunting cartridges. If it walks in North America, I have it "covered". Is it overkill for Lion/Black Bear? Yes, but I like it that way. YMMV. :smt1099


----------

